# dmesg strange output(solved, thanks to l33t)

## tridentx

Hi !

 I can find a post with the same problem like me. Something is going wrong with my Gentoo in the last few days, the output of dmesg and /var/log/messages is strange. I have Gentoo running in a external usb hdd and everything else is running well.

  Here is the /var/log/messages output:

```

gentoo adrian # tail /var/log/messages

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x18631 R 0 Stat 0x0

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

Aug  9 19:45:41 gentoo usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

```

And here is the dmesg output:

```

gentoo adrian # dmesg | tail

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x18d18 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

```

 Thank you in advance!Last edited by tridentx on Fri Aug 10, 2007 4:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

these look like debugging statements, is the machine working or not? or just a lot of spam in logs?

Did you compile with USB_STORAGE_DEBUG for usb_storage?

----------

## tridentx

 *eccerr0r wrote:*   

> these look like debugging statements, is the machine working or not? or just a lot of spam in logs?
> 
> Did you compile with USB_STORAGE_DEBUG for usb_storage?

 

Yes, my machine is running right now, and I don't compile with USB_STORAGE_DEBUG. Here is more output from dmesg:

```

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x19aaf R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  2a 00 00 13 23 04 00 00 28 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x19ab0 L 20480 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 20480 bytes, 5 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 20480/20480

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x19ab0 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  2a 00 00 13 23 2c 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x19ab1 L 4096 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x19ab1 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  2a 00 02 07 b4 7c 00 00 10 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x19ab2 L 8192 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 8192 bytes, 2 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 8192/8192

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x19ab2 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  2a 00 00 13 23 34 00 00 28 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x19ab3 L 20480 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 20480 bytes, 5 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 20480/20480

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x19ab3 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

usb-storage: queuecommand called

usb-storage: *** thread awakened.

usb-storage: Command WRITE_10 (10 bytes)

usb-storage:  2a 00 00 13 23 5c 00 00 08 00

usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x19ab4 L 4096 F 0 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 10

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_sglist: xfer 4096 bytes, 1 entries

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 4096/4096

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

usb-storage: -- transfer complete

usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x19ab4 R 0 Stat 0x0

usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x0

usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

gentoo adrian # 

```

Thanks again.

----------

## Corona688

Are you positive USB storage verbose debugging isn't enabled?  It looks precisely like it.  Check your kernel, not your kernel source.

```
zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB_STORAGE
```

----------

## tridentx

 *Corona688 wrote:*   

> Are you positive USB storage verbose debugging isn't enabled?  It looks precisely like it.  Check your kernel, not your kernel source.
> 
> ```
> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep USB_STORAGE
> ```
> ...

 

  Yes, you are right, I had USB storage verbose debugging enabled. Thanks a lot and  have a nice day.

----------

## azp

Yes thank you, this fixed it for me too.. I had some problems finding the thread, so I'll post some of the stuff I searched for:

```

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x31f6 R 0 Stat 0x1

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transport indicates command failure

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Issuing auto-REQUEST_SENSE

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk Command S 0x43425355 T 0x31f7 L 18 F 128 Trg 0 LUN 0 CL 6

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 31 bytes

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 31/31

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk command transfer result=0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 18 bytes

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 18/18

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk data transfer result 0x0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Attempting to get CSW...

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: usb_stor_bulk_transfer_buf: xfer 13 bytes

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x31f7 R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Status code 0; transferred 13/13

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- transfer complete

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk status result = 0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Bulk Status S 0x53425355 T 0x31f7 R 0 Stat 0x0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- Result from auto-sense is 0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: -- code: 0x70, key: 0x2, ASC: 0x3a, ASCQ: 0x0

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: Not Ready: Medium not present

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: scsi cmd done, result=0x2

Sep 20 19:24:19 skare usb-storage: *** thread sleeping.

```

btw, yesterday I removed my /var/log/messages, and it was 5 gb large...   :Laughing: 

----------

